# Check out new E60 interior color



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Found this posted on another website. I think it's the auburn interior. Looks like the outside of a pumpkin.

Link to E60 interior


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

It looks like the Cinnamon interior from the M3. :dunno:


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

What is that under the side rearview mirror?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

gek330i said:


> What is that under the side rearview mirror?


Likely a light. It illuminates the ground around the doors, and it comes on whenever the car is unlocked. Similar to the little lights that the 7ers have near the door handles to help you locate them at night.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Likely a light. It illuminates the ground around the doors, and it comes on whenever the car is unlocked. Similar to the little lights that the 7ers have near the door handles to help you locate them at night.


I thought it couldn't be a turn signal like MB's. Now I'm curious to see this feature. It can come in handy in a dark parking lot at night.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Man, I love that color! However, the interior looks like an early production model. The leather's fit and finish doesn't seem BMW-good...


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

gek330i said:


> What is that under the side rearview mirror?


Puddle light.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks like a baseball glove. I remember Audi had a similar color scheme on their TTs, with baseball glove stitching as well.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

jeffnin said:


> Found this posted on another website. I think it's the auburn interior. Looks like the outside of a pumpkin.


from the bmw.de website, it does appear closest to chestnut brown, "kastanienbraun," or auburn.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> from the bmw.de website, it does appear closest to chestnut brown, "kastanienbraun," or auburn.


It's definitely Auburn. Truffle Brown is more brownish. See the link below. I really like the Truffle Brown, but the new US brochure I have doesn't show it as available.

Link to Color Chart


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Interior :thumbup:

Exterior : puke:

I'm eating lunch, i shouldn't have looked.


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Leuc330Ci said:


> Interior :thumbup:
> 
> Exterior : puke:
> 
> I'm eating lunch, i shouldn't have looked.


I totally love the new 5. I think it just might be my next car! :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I think that interior color is great. I'd love to see truffle brown :thumbup:


----------



## Corkdsp (May 19, 2003)

*interior*

This interior seems more Orange than I would like. Spoke to my dealer friday asked if I could change interior from auburn to beige after seeing these picks and was told even though car is in status 111 for October delivery that No changes can be made.

im very concerned about my interior now... any advise?


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Corkdsp said:


> This interior seems more Orange than I would like. Spoke to my dealer friday asked if I could change interior from auburn to beige after seeing these picks and was told even though car is in status 111 for October delivery that No changes can be made.
> 
> im very concerned about my interior now... any advise?


I think that it would depend on the exterior color. What color did you choose? I was planning on ordering the Auburn with Jet Black until I saw the pics above. Now, I'm leaning to Grey or Black interior. The auburn may look better in person---sometimes photos are not always the best judge.


----------

